

Ask PG: no-idea link directs me to normal app - balsam

After timing out on updating the no-idea app, I found that subsequent clicks on the link directs me to the normal form. This happens even when I try a different browser.
======
balsam
Ok, I found the change status link. So I'm back at the no-idea app. But there
seems to be a bug still.

